# Items with low resale value



## debodun (Sep 14, 2016)

I've noticed that some things, particularly electronics and books, are  on the expensive side to purchase new, but have little or no resale  value. Agree?


----------



## Don M. (Sep 14, 2016)

Most electronics things are considered throw away items once they are replaced by updated models.  Used books are hardly worth the paper they are written on.  Perhaps the best way to determine a used items value is to search EBAY for particular items that have actually sold...and for how much.  Garage sales, yard sales, and even auctions, are almost a waste of time....these seldom bring in more than pennies on the dollar.


----------



## bluebreezes (Sep 14, 2016)

I know enough not to generalize about either of those categories. There are too many factors that affect the value in the marketplace, and what one might be able to sell it for. I know that many people compare an item's sold price on Ebay as a guide when deciding to sell something privately.


----------



## Manatee (Sep 14, 2016)

Where I used to live the library would have quarterly book sales with hundreds of books.  The majority were donations, but a few were retired from the stacks.  The bargains were irresistible.
Electronics go to recycle/scrap.


----------

